# nine words for positive thinking



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Possible

*Believable

*Realistic

*Achievable

*Positive

*Reachable

*Absolute

*Definite

*Attainable

Just some positive words that came into my head. I was thinking of as many as possible and these are the ones I came up with. :banana


----------



## the crucible (Jan 3, 2005)

*Empowering  

*Faith  

*Curable 

*Gratitude :thanks 

*Truth

*Reparable :hs 

*Forgiveness :squeeze 

*Unconditional love :group 

*Kindness :hug


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Good job!


----------

